# Losing connection under load, especially with youtube and gaming consoles.



## simex (Sep 27, 2008)

It seems like using the internet makes it lose connection.

Let me elaborate: This problem began when I lived in a previous appartment. I had a gateway modem with one computer plugged directly into the modem, one computer connecting wirelessly, and an xbox which was plugged in directly. Now the reason I think this is a load issue, is because it seems to have started when I got the xbox connected. I would connect to a game server and then, within 5-10 minutes I would lose the connection. Most of the time, I could just immediately sign back in to xbox live, but then it would kick me off again shortly. 

Fast forward to today. I have since moved to a new state, have a different ISP, and connect to the internet wirelessly with all my computers and gaming consoles, because the landlord has a cable modem with a wireless router connected upstairs. The same thing is happening to me. And now I'm noticing that it happens with the internet in general, especially when viewing a youtube video. It's almost impossible for me to watch a video on youtube without the connection dropping. 

How do I know the connection isn't constantly dropping, and I only notice it when I'm doing something? Well, these momentary connection drops are showing up on the logs of my IM program. If I leave the program on when I'm not here using the internet, I can see that the connection drops from time to time. But, if I start playing a game on xbox live, the frequency of those connection drops increases by an order of magnitude.

I would also like to point out that the actual wireless connection is great, and never drops as far as I can tell. I mean, my appartment is right under the room where the router is, so I sincerely doubt it's an issue.

I dunno though, I'm not knowledgeable about networking and how internet connections work. I could be misreading this situation, and I'm hoping that someone can shed some light on it.

Sound familiar? Ideas? Things I can do to isolate the problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baraju (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to have a similar problem with a ps3. It might be a different situation as there were no internet connection at all. The problem was upnp and after switching it off on the router the problem disappeared. I have no idea about the xbox, but you should try without the xbox. If youtube still drops then the upnp thing is out of question. 
Oh, and what router do you use?

It seems to be a different problem, but hope it helps.


----------



## simex (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately the connection drops occur even when the xbox is turned off.


----------

